# Will Linux cease to exist?



## ferrarif50 (May 24, 2007)

Hello all,

Just a highly improbable hypothetical question...

If Windows goes open source , will Linux cease to exist?

Post ur views!


----------



## kalpik (May 25, 2007)

No.. Linux is much more mature in the OSS field. And dont worry, MS will never go open source.


----------



## cynosure (May 25, 2007)

@ferrari: Question is absurd but your avatar explains everything.

I agree with kalpik coz I use ubuntu too.


----------



## mediator (May 25, 2007)

^MS will have to redo then the whole security architecture of windows!

Neways ur avatar explains everything tooo!


----------



## mehulved (May 25, 2007)

And open source isn't only about showing the source code, it's much wider term than that.
So, I don't believe windows can ever go open source unless MS is in such a pathetic situation that there's no other alternative left. And if such a day comes people will shun windows anyways.


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 31, 2007)

Windows going open-source. Hell, in all my tech dreams and nightmares, I just cant see that one happening!


----------



## praka123 (May 31, 2007)

Avatar says it all 
*fsf.org -try dis site?


----------



## mediator (May 31, 2007)

I just wonder when will all the companies like Sony, Apple etc provide support for open source standards like ogg in their music players.


----------



## cynosure (May 31, 2007)

^Apple will never provide support for ogg
Sony can, depending on the popularity!


----------



## kumarmohit (May 31, 2007)

Nah, Its here to stay.


----------



## amitava82 (May 31, 2007)

Even British ruled India but ultimately they too had to leave... Whats the moral?


----------



## gxsaurav (May 31, 2007)

No way, as long as internet is there Linux will be there too


----------



## mediator (May 31, 2007)

^And as internet boom, Linux blooms!


----------



## kumarmohit (May 31, 2007)

amitava82 said:
			
		

> Even British ruled India but ultimately they too had to leave... Whats the moral?



They are still in the world


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 31, 2007)

if windows goes open source then.................................. windows will cease to exist!!!! coz there are already mature oss products out there!


----------



## Aberforth (May 31, 2007)

Even if Windows were to go open source, Linux wouldn't cease to exist. There are many social and commercial reasons for that, due to the non-proprietary nature of Linux, there would still is widespread support for it. And due to its stability and scalability compared to Windows, intensive single application servers will continue to use Linux.


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 2, 2007)

Microsoft and Open-Source. Hahahaha. Impossible. Windows or any microsoft product will *NOT* go open-source.


----------



## nepcker (Jun 2, 2007)

I don't know of *any* open-source MS products (free and open source, that is). I don't think that MS will ever open the source of Windows. For that to happen, I should be declared the CEO of MSFT. 

Oh, the source code of Windows Vista was leaked by me (Check it out here). But that didn't show any improvement in Vista. 

Till the Internet exists, I think that Linux will exist.

There's a huge open-source community already, many of those community members hate MS, so at least they will be supporting Linux.


----------



## sandeepk (Jun 4, 2007)

It is nearly impossible for MS to make Windows open source hence Linux is here to stay.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 4, 2007)

no,never,not in the dreams,windows may cease to exist not linux


----------



## abhijangda (Jun 12, 2007)

first thing ms will not and never will go open source as you can see in digit that open office and open source breaks 233 ms patents if windows will go open source then also linux will remain in its own place.


----------

